# radio locked



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Have you looked in the owners manual? There is a sequence of buttons you press on the radio, I don't recall which, and the radio will display a 4 digit code. You will then have to call Saturn with this code and they will give you another code to unlock the radio. I believe you will have to take this to a dealer to make the call.


----------



## s0lidgr0und (Nov 24, 2007)

I believe you have to let the car run for an hour and then the code can be entered. A guy I work with went through this with his Grand Am.


----------

